
A unified front end development pipeline - sly010
https://pipez.io/blog/2-a-unified-frontend-pipeline.html
======
sly010
Op here.

Convenient setup and configuration (or DX in general) is what we are focusing
on.

We realized we are wasting a lot of valuable time on just configuring tools.
Every person does this for every project. We spend more time on fiddling with
the tool chain than actually coding (ok that's perhaps a hyperbole).

The goal is to be able to clone a repo and start working on the code 10
seconds later, because everything is already installed in the cloud. You just
can't do that with current solutions. Sure, npm goes a long way, but it won't
install e.g. fontforge for you, and even if you stick to npm only tools you
will have a hard time maintaining all the dependencies across your team or
across projects.

On the other hand, we will probably always be a step behind the latest and
greatest and that's ok with us. We prefer stability.

We are considering open sourcing the solution in some form (when stable
enough), but not having to install any dependencies is at the core of our
value proposition, so it would be kind of like open sourcing Heroku. Possible,
but kind of beats the purpose.

Edit: I meant to post this as a reply. Sorry.

------
brudgers
Curious about the business model when it is released and whether it will be
open source.

Also curious about the tradeoffs and benefits compared to existing tools.

